# anyone for a charter



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

www.fishva.org


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

What would we be fishing for? Depending on how good the fishing is, I might be game


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

altho Ive never used one , but if I did it be one of those


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

OK, so what are we going to charter and what are we going to catch? I gots $$$ burning a hole in me pocket and I gotsta fish!  I would really love to get a tuna charter going. Tuna fishing has a huge attraction for me, but I can't afford it by myself. Plus, I have a new Avet I'm dying to try out


----------

